# Really Strange Winter



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Within a 20 mile radius of my house there is a vast difference in snow fall totals.I can find spots that have no snow at all and some people have gotten hit with more then 4 feet.I live in a lake effect snow belt,but can not recall it being this diverse when it comes to who gets snow and who doesn't.The one thing we have in common the last few days is the bitter cold.The temperature is under 0 three nights in a row.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Slips we usually have snow by now to its bin single digits past few days at night an only in mid 20s during day weather past cple years bin weird i thnk its el nino or wat ever thy call it somethings up id like see lil bit snow now n then but winter not over so maybe we mght get some only had bout maybe 9 inches before the new year far from total thy sd we goin get so maybe mother nature knows smthng we dont lolarty: :band:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Allis*

The good thing about the weather we been having is I have not broke any Equipment moving snow.But I aint made much money moving snow either.According to my dear old departed Dad"If you aint breaking it you aint making it!"


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We're in the same boat. Lake effect is a finicky mistress. It's all controlled by the way the winds are setting up. We have had some out of the east pushing the lake effect back to Wisconsin. Go figure.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Just did chores*

It is warmer out then it has been since the start of the cold snap. No frozen water buckets and the snow stopped squeaking.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Just did chores*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *It is warmer out then it has been since the start of the cold snap. No frozen water buckets and the snow stopped squeaking. *


We must have the same weather system, same thing going on here only it's been snowing all day.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it got up into the 60s today so i went out and wash and waxed my Dodge man it looks good to be 7 years old and 95000 miles. When the wife says it time to get a new truck i go out and wax it and say it looks brand new don't it. It keeps her quite for a while.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

I woke up here in eastern KY with about 5" of snow Friday morning. Usually when we have snow, it will melt and be gone within a day or two. Due to the cold temps here lately, the snow is still hanging around. The roads are cleared, but yards and driveways are still covered. If I would have known it was going to stick around, I would have put the blade on my tractor and moved some of it. We generally do not have a big use for blades and blowers here. I guess it would definitely take some getting used to having it here all winter long like a lot of you guys up north do.

coal_man


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've had an interesting weekend. Came home Friday and as I drove by the shop I noticed snow right up to the foundation blocks. Something told me to go over and check on things. Sure enough the heat was out. Went outside and checked the P I G and she was bumping the zero pretty hard. Not good, you see my shop has running water and also contains my pressure tank and pressure regulator for all my water needs. It was 5* outside so I put a little ceramic heater in the mechanical room to keep things from freezing. Saturday morning the propane truck shows up and put 430 gallons in the tank. I went inside to light the pilot to my boiler and there is no gas coming through. Now it's plenty cold and I'm starting to get concerned, so I call my heating guy and 2 hours later he stops by. He says there is probably a chunk of sulphur in the line and bleeds out the line, goes in and lights the pilot and all is right with the world........I went out this afternoon to the shop and I can see my breath again....check the boiler and sure enough the pilots out.....I try to light it but it dies out as soon as I release the plunger....I call my heating guy on his cell on a Sunday and tell him I need a thermocouple...He laughs and says "Do you know what day this is"..he's a funny guy...He's 75 miles downstate, shopping...said he'd get out when he got back...Well he left just a little while ago after we checked and rechecked the system....all seems to be well, but we'll wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Randy*

Is the furnace still working?I had a similar experience a few days ago. My son called to tell my he was out of propane.He lives in the house on one of my farms.I checked my records and no way should he have been out. My propane man came and filled it.While he was there he discovered that the regulator on the tank was leaking.Real nice about it they gave me a rebate that was more then fair.All is fine for my son now.We also had to change the expansion tank on the hot water baseboard system it was leaking water.$26.00 repair


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

YES!! Thankfully, as the weather has gotten nastily cold. We're back up and running, so all is well. Sounds like you got away pretty cheap too.:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

430 Gallons of propane... ouch.. thats gotta hurt.. .glad youve got heat though...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *430 Gallons of propane... ouch.. thats gotta hurt.. .glad youve got heat though... *


I haven't filled it for a year...I swore I checked it in the fall and it was at 50%....I guess I was smoking something different that day.:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *430 Gallons of propane... ouch.. thats gotta hurt.. .glad you've got heat though... *


And how much a gal of propane cost there:twoonone: That had to hurt.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *And how much a gal of propane cost there:twoonone: That had to hurt.
> Jody *


$1.25 per gallon......


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *$1.25 per gallon...... *


OUCH that has to hurt to pay all at one time.:money: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It does hurt to pay it all at once. I used to be on "keep full" but since I changed the house over to natural gas and I don't use the shop as much as I once did, "keep full" doesn't work for me.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Is it just me?*

This January seem like it is the coldest month I remember in a long time. We had beautiful weather until after new year's and cold since. The winter is dragging for me and I am usually a fowl weather kind of guy. I think it is the extreme cold that is wearing thin. I have a fever, Cabin Fever that is.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How much snow are you getting up there Slip? I am reading stories of 6 ft. of lake effect snow in some areas?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*snow total*

We have about 5 feet total snow where I live. None of it has melted off and the roads crews are starting to bank it back. Some of the towns are using road graders to push back the banks. I dii snow removel today at a small strip mall, no place else to put the stuff. Even though I am making some fabulous money it is getting old. Just finished up with all my customers and it is snowing hard again, with winds just whipping. Going to eat supper and head back out, just got off the phone, someone else is going to throw money at my problems.
The beautiful thing about Western New York is, people just keep going and going. Can't let a little snow stop us. I think the best snow drivers in the nation come from here.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We've gotten 98 inches for the winter so far and we still haven't seen the January thaw. It has snowed everyday for over a week. We are besieged by one lake effect storm after another. I know how you feel slip, I'm looking forward to a sunny day.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it been pretty warm this winter isn't it grand.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> I think the best snow drivers in the nation come from here.


Well Slip, they sure don't come from around my neck of the woods. I think they should restrict driver's licenses to stop people who drive in the snow and get stuck doing stupid stuff like driving with summer tires or driving 2 mph and causing backups and accidents. It is helter skelter around here when it snows. Bunch a idiots on the road. The Germans an Austrians were good winter snow drivers when I was in Germany.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

People in ND probably know how to drive okay, they just don't know enough to stay home. They closed the interstate last week, have gates on all the entrances but they just drive around them. Then they have to be rescued. Whopping $20 fine if you get caught. Getting tired of the cold, pretty bad when you're looking forward to it getting up to 10 below:dazed:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*persistant*

When are the cold temperatures around here going to break? I can not remember a winter in a long time where it has stayed so cold for so long. We have had 10 degrees or less every day since the beginning of January. Not even a January thaw. Today is no exception, the snow squeaked when I walked on it doing my animal chores.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We woke up to -15* this morning. Not entirely unusual for this region but unusual just the same. No January thaw her either, just cold and snow and more cold and snow.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

well, I am not as cold as THAT, but still REAL cold. 20deg is a warm day. Probably the warmest has been 32, and that was like two days. COME ON SPRING!!!!!!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

We have mainly bare ground except for some scattered snow piles. It made 40F yesterday supposed to reach 50F later in the week. I started the Deere LT up yesterday for the first time this year and hauled some wood into the garage to dry. I even gave the truck the first wash of the year. Been cold and windy today though (20'sF). I can't complain after reading what you Northerners are dealing with. Detailed data from my home weather station is on my homepage if your interested.  

Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

it was 7 below this morning... its warmer now.. pushing 20. Weve had just about no snow in 2004.. 2 big storms in December basically nothing in january.. 5" last week...

hey Argee good price on propane.. we pay 1.69 up here...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

1.69!!! I paid 1.89 my last fill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WOW! $1.69 to $1.89 per gallon for propane is hard to fathom. I was pissed because I was payning over $1.00!


----------

